# Driving a RHD car in Spain? Good idea? Suggestions?Opinions?



## eastie_lover

Hello I'm sure this question has been asked before but I tried searching but only found info on re-registering your car in Spain.

Anyway, I'm moving down to Malaga in about 3 or 4 months time and I'll be down there for 3 months before coming back to the UK for 1 month (work) and then back to Spain. I was thinking of taking my car down with me for the 3 months while I settle in and look for a Spanish car. 

I was just wondering what it was like to drive a RHD car in Spain? Is it a nightmare? My other worry is that the police will stop me constantly, anyone had experience with this? 

Thanks


----------



## dunmovin

eastie_lover said:


> Hello I'm sure this question has been asked before but I tried searching but only found info on re-registering your car in Spain.
> 
> Anyway, I'm moving down to Malaga in about 3 or 4 months time and I'll be down there for 3 months before coming back to the UK for 1 month (work) and then back to Spain. I was thinking of taking my car down with me for the 3 months while I settle in and look for a Spanish car.
> 
> I was just wondering what it was like to drive a RHD car in Spain? Is it a nightmare? My other worry is that the police will stop me constantly, anyone had experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


the short answer is for 3 months it will be legal, but and a very big but....it makes driving difficult,(you have to constantly remind yourself that the driver is not next to the white line in the MIDDLE of the road, which way go round a roundabout etc.) yes, in some places the Traffico will target you, con artists spot you as tourist, the problems with getting the headlights changed and changed back.

I would suggest getting a "runabout" for your time here or consider a lease car. Bsides flying here and then finding a runabout, may actually be cheaper and certainly less tiring than drivng the distance


----------



## Rofa

eastie_lover said:


> Hello I'm sure this question has been asked before but I tried searching but only found info on re-registering your car in Spain.
> 
> Anyway, I'm moving down to Malaga in about 3 or 4 months time and I'll be down there for 3 months before coming back to the UK for 1 month (work) and then back to Spain. I was thinking of taking my car down with me for the 3 months while I settle in and look for a Spanish car.
> 
> I was just wondering what it was like to drive a RHD car in Spain? Is it a nightmare? My other worry is that the police will stop me constantly, anyone had experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


Personal preference. I really don't mind which side of the car the handlebars are on. I've driven RHD cars on the wrong side of the road in the UK after being abroad a long time!!! Never got it wrong in Spain or Scandinavia, but have in Germany for some reason Friend of mine got it wrong in France and had a head on - very experienced European driver - but it was late, he was tired. The usual or most likely scenario is to get on the wrong side when there is absolutely no other traffic around, when it is late and when it is dark. But do as suggested - cost the option of driving down and compare with rental. Driving always costs me more than I think it will by the time food and overnights and tolls are put in.


----------



## mrypg9

It depends on personal preference. As long as you have valid insurance you willonly be in contravention of Spanish law if you and your car are in Spain for longer than the permitted time.. In Spain as most of the continent it is the car and not the driver which is insured.
I have driven RHD vehicles here in Spain and in most other countries in Europe and my preference is now for LHD when outside the UK.
If you are aware and careful you will have no problems with RHD.
After all, millions of holidaymakers don't.


----------



## DunWorkin

We have 2 cars. One is a Spanish LHD and the other is a RHD which we brought with us when we moved over 6 years ago.

The RHD has been re-registered to Spanish plates so is completely legal.

We switch from one to the other all the time without any problems. 

The only time RHD is a nuisance is entering or leaving a car park without a passenger and the drivier has to get out to put the ticket in the machine.


----------



## mrypg9

DunWorkin said:


> We have 2 cars. One is a Spanish LHD and the other is a RHD which we brought with us when we moved over 6 years ago.
> 
> The RHD has been re-registered to Spanish plates so is completely legal.
> 
> We switch from one to the other all the time without any problems.
> 
> The only time RHD is a nuisance is entering or leaving a car park without a passenger and the drivier has to get out to put the ticket in the machine.



Now THAT is an important point....


----------



## morlandg

DunWorkin said:


> We have 2 cars. One is a Spanish LHD and the other is a RHD which we brought with us when we moved over 6 years ago.
> 
> The RHD has been re-registered to Spanish plates so is completely legal.
> 
> We switch from one to the other all the time without any problems.
> 
> The only time RHD is a nuisance is entering or leaving a car park without a passenger and the drivier has to get out to put the ticket in the machine.


And when overtaking - a passenger is very useful.
We drive an old re-registered RHD Mitsubishi Pajero. I also drive my son's LHD Opel Corsa. No probs re roundabouts etc etc. The 'switch' takes place automatically in the brain. Can't explain it but it just happens. When we visit the UK and drive a hire car then once again the brain readjusts automatically. My only concern is - would my brain react correctly in the case of an emergency over here in Spain? Would I instinctively swerve to my left (as in the UK)? I don't know and hope not to find out.
BTW - we live in the campo and drive on narrow winding roads where it is necessary to keep tight in to the RHS kerb in order to allow oncoming traffic to pass safely. I find the RHD car much easier to achieve this. 
Graham
Did I say 'KERB'?????


----------



## Stravinsky

morlandg said:


> And when overtaking - a passenger is very useful.
> We drive an old re-registered RHD Mitsubishi Pajero.



You're aware of what Pajero can mean in Spanish then and what you're driving around with written on the back of your car? 
Translation pajero | Spanish-English Dictionary | Reverso


I had a RHD car here (matriculated) for four years as well as a LHD car. I can honestly say that the RHD car was never a problem for me at tolls, car parks or whatever. Overtaking (which I didn't bother to do that often) is simpler if you sit back from the car in front rather than sit right up its backside the way the Spanish tend to do it.


----------



## jojo

I have to have a LHD car in Spain and a RHD car when I'm in the UK otherwise I'd get into a terrible mess lol! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jimenato

I've driven LHD & RHD both in the UK and here in Spain and I just don't find it a problem.

I have however got in the wrong side a few times and thought "Bloody hell!! Someone's stolen the damn steering wheel!!". 

You then have to swap sides as inconspicuously as possible hoping no-one has spotted you.


----------



## morlandg

Stravinsky said:


> You're aware of what Pajero can mean in Spanish then and what you're driving around with written on the back of your car?
> Translation pajero | Spanish-English Dictionary | Reverso
> 
> 
> I had a RHD car here (matriculated) for four years as well as a LHD car. I can honestly say that the RHD car was never a problem for me at tolls, car parks or whatever. Overtaking (which I didn't bother to do that often) is simpler if you sit back from the car in front rather than sit right up its backside the way the Spanish tend to do it.


Cheeky! (yes I do know what it can mean - but I didn't choose the name!)
I used to have a car like that (Opel Frontera). Couldn't pass a pushbike!
G


----------



## Stravinsky

jimenato said:


> I've driven LHD & RHD both in the UK and here in Spain and I just don't find it a problem.
> 
> I have however got in the wrong side a few times and thought "Bloody hell!! Someone's stolen the damn steering wheel!!".
> 
> You then have to swap sides as inconspicuously as possible hoping no-one has spotted you.


When I was in the UK at Christmas my wife kept doing that


----------



## country boy

Yes I agree with the above, no problem if you are a competent driver. There are disadvantages and advantages. I wouldn't rush into anything, bring yours down and see how you feel. I drive on both sides of the car in many countries and feel equally at home either way. You won't be bothered by the police just because of the side your steering wheel is on!


----------



## MacRov

I'm going to be making the drive from Scotland to the Mar Menor area of Spain this summer in a UK RHD car. Not expecting it to be much of an issue really even though I've never driven in europe. As others have said it most likely becomes 2nd nature after a little while and i'll be having a few miles practice through France.
This car and my other UK car will be getting re-registered in Spain, if my wife finds it hard work in a RHD car then we may sell one and buy a LHD as I'll be away a lot of the time so she'll have to do a lot of driving....or walking


----------



## eastie_lover

Ok thanks everyone for the advice. It seems that it's easy enough as long as you pay attention. Most of the driving I'll be doing will probably be on either motorways or in town centres etc i.e probably not much need for overtaking and luckily my car is quite fast should the need arise 

My biggest worry is that I get stopped by the police constantly. Obviously I'm not planning on committing and criminal offences but just don't really like the idea of having to stop and speak to them for half an hour every time I want to go home (they often sit and the roundabout and the bottom of the road near where I’ll be living. Do you think I'll be ok?
Thanks again.


----------



## Alcalaina

eastie_lover said:


> Ok thanks everyone for the advice. It seems that it's easy enough as long as you pay attention. Most of the driving I'll be doing will probably be on either motorways or in town centres etc i.e probably not much need for overtaking and luckily my car is quite fast should the need arise
> 
> My biggest worry is that I get stopped by the police constantly. Obviously I'm not planning on committing and criminal offences but just don't really like the idea of having to stop and speak to them for half an hour every time I want to go home (they often sit and the roundabout and the bottom of the road near where I’ll be living. Do you think I'll be ok?
> Thanks again.



When you say you are constantly getting stopped, is that in Britain? Why?

We have been driving a RHD car here on Spanish plates for three years and have never been stopped. The GC often sit by the roundabout and just wave us past.

Even if they do stop you, they usually only want to see your licence. In most places they are no more keen to try and have a conversation in English with you than vice versa!


----------



## Stravinsky

eastie_lover said:


> Ok thanks everyone for the advice. It seems that it's easy enough as long as you pay attention. Most of the driving I'll be doing will probably be on either motorways or in town centres etc i.e probably not much need for overtaking and luckily my car is quite fast should the need arise
> 
> My biggest worry is that I get stopped by the police constantly. Obviously I'm not planning on committing and criminal offences but just don't really like the idea of having to stop and speak to them for half an hour every time I want to go home (they often sit and the roundabout and the bottom of the road near where I’ll be living. Do you think I'll be ok?
> Thanks again.


I had an unusual RHD car here on Spanish plates for 4 years, and got stopped just twice. Both times they wanted sight of my driving licence only. The ITV sticker of course is on the window.


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> I had an unusual RHD car here on Spanish plates for 4 years, and got stopped just twice. Both times they wanted sight of my driving licence only. _The ITV sticker of course is on the window_.


which is probably why you weren't stopped

I bet it would have been different if you'd been on UK plates................


----------



## DunWorkin

eastie_lover said:


> Ok thanks everyone for the advice. It seems that it's easy enough as long as you pay attention. Most of the driving I'll be doing will probably be on either motorways or in town centres etc i.e probably not much need for overtaking and luckily my car is quite fast should the need arise
> 
> My biggest worry is that I get stopped by the police constantly. Obviously I'm not planning on committing and criminal offences but just don't really like the idea of having to stop and speak to them for half an hour every time I want to go home (they often sit and the roundabout and the bottom of the road near where I’ll be living. Do you think I'll be ok?
> Thanks again.


Do bear in mind that if you are on a motorway without a passenger that the toll booths will be on the other side of the car and you will need to get out to pay.


----------



## country boy

That is not actually true. As one who drives a RHD down here and have done so for 10 years the trick on toll road booths is to enter the outside lane as you approach and use the booth to your right, which is actually for traffic coming the other way. They have a sliding window on your side and will turn round and "do" you immediately. They are quite used to it because of the tourist trade I suppose.


----------



## andmac

country boy said:


> That is not actually true. As one who drives a RHD down here and have done so for 10 years the trick on toll road booths is to enter the outside lane as you approach and use the booth to your right, which is actually for traffic coming the other way. They have a sliding window on your side and will turn round and "do" you immediately. They are quite used to it because of the tourist trade I suppose.


That is such a great piece of advice. I drive a UK car here and am looking to get it imported legally once NIE is in my mits next week. As of yet no issue with being stopped (touch wood). 

I am going to try that trick next time I use the autopista. How do you come off with getting the initial ticket though?


----------



## macdonner

MacRov said:


> This car and my other UK car will be getting re-registered in Spain, if my wife finds it hard work in a RHD car then we may sell one and buy a LHD as I'll be away a lot of the time so she'll have to do a lot of driving....or walking


Cheeky get! :boxing:


----------



## jojo

macdonner said:


> Cheeky get! :boxing:


Now, now, No "domestics" on the forum lol!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Now, now, No "domestics" on the forum lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


lmao:clap2:


----------



## MacRov

haha outnumbered I think


----------



## thrax

To be honest I have never had any problems driving a RHD in Europe and since the age of 22 I've done over 100,000 miles. And as has been mentioned earlier in this thread, track roads in the campo are far easier with RHD - imo. Reason is, for me, that when you meet an oncoming cement mixer you will either have a mountain or a cliff on your right hand side and either way I would like to know how close I am to it...


----------

